# συγκατάθεση vs συναίνεση (νομ.)



## Zazula (Oct 4, 2012)

Διαβάζω (με θέμα την _*Αντικειμενική υπόσταση: Αφαίρεση*_):
.
Η _συγκατάθεση του κατόχου_ στην άσκηση της φυσικής εξουσίας από άλλον αποκλείει εννοιολογικά την αφαίρεση και επομένως την αντικειμενική υπόσταση της κλοπής. Εννοείται ότι αυτή πρέπει να υφίσταται κατά τον χρόνο μετάθεσης της κατοχής. Η επιγενόμενη συναίνεση δεν επηρεάζει την αφαίρεση. [...]
Αφού η συγκατάθεση αποκλείει τη στοιχειοθέτηση της αντικειμενικής υπόστασης του εγκλήματος, διαφέρει εννοιολογικά από τη _συναίνεση του παθόντος_, που είναι λόγος άρσης του αδίκου. Για την ύπαρξη συγκατάθεσης αρκεί η αντικειμενική συνδρομή της και φυσική ικανότητα βούλησης του συγκατατιθέμενου, χωρίς να απαιτούνται οι επιπλέον προϋποθέσεις της συναίνεσης του παθόντος. Έτσι δεν απαιτείται να εκδηλώθηκε η συγκατάθεση, ούτε να περιήλθε σε γνώση του δράστη, ούτε να υπάρχει κάποια ικανότητα του κατόχου να αντιληφθεί τη σημασία της συγκατάθεσής του. [...]​.
Παρακαλώ βοηθήστε με να αντιληφθώ τη νομική διάκριση της συγκατάθεσης από τη συναίνεση.


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι η _συναίνεση_ είναι το υπερώνυμο. Η _συγκατάθεση_ πρέπει να προηγείται της πράξης. Αυτό που πρέπει να έπεται είναι η _έγκριση_. Αλλά νομικός δεν είμαι. Το κείμενό σου λέει ότι η _συγκατάθεση_ προηγείται και η _συναίνεση_ έπεται.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 4, 2012)

Το κείμενό μου λέει επίσης και ότι η συναίνεση του παθόντος έχει και «επιπλέον προϋποθέσεις». Ποιες μπορεί να είναι αυτές;
Επίσης: Κατά τη διάρκεια της πράξης αφαίρεσης, ενόσω διαρκεί αυτή δηλαδή, τι μπορεί να υπάρξει — συγκατάθεση ή συναίνεση;
Τέλος: Ποια από τις δύο μπορεί να γίνει σιωπηρώς και/ή διά παραλείψεως;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 4, 2012)

Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι δεν πρέπει να αναζητήσεις την εξήγηση στο λεξικό. 

Ο όρος «συναίνεση» αναφέρεται τόσο στον αστικό όσο και στον ποινικό κώδικα, καθώς και στους κώδικες πολιτικής και ποινικής δικονομίας. Για παράδειγμα, το άρθρο 308 του Π.Κ. μιλάει για «συναίνεση του παθόντος». Αυτός ο συγκεκριμένος όρος έχει ερμηνευτεί από τότε που γράφτηκε τόσο στη νομολογία όσο και σε θεωρητικά κείμενα, επομένως έχει αποκτήσει συγκεκριμένο περιεχόμενο, που πρέπει να το βλέπουμε στο πλαίσιο του χώρου στον οποίο χρησιμοποιείται. 


Zazula said:


> Το κείμενό μου λέει επίσης και ότι η συναίνεση του παθόντος έχει και «επιπλέον προϋποθέσεις». Ποιες μπορεί να είναι αυτές;


Σε συνέχεια του παραπάνω, εδώ λέει:

για την εφαρμογή της διάταξης του άρθρου 308§2 Π.Κ., απαιτείται επί πλέον, να μην υπάρχει αντίθεση στα χρηστά ήθη, η οποία (αντίθεση) δεν αναφέρεται στη συναίνεση, αλλά στην πράξη της σωματικής βλάβης της οποίας τον άδικο χαρακτήρα πρόκειται να άρει η συναίνεση​
Δηλαδή, για να υπάρξει συναίνεση (όπως ορίζεται αυστηρά στο συγκεκριμένο άρθρο) πρέπει η σωματική βλάβη να μην αντίκειται στα χρηστά ήθη. Αυτές είναι οι προϋποθέσεις, που αφορούν όμως μόνο αυτήν την περίπτωση.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 4, 2012)

Λεπτό το ζήτημα. Η απάντηση εξαρτάται από το αν το εξετάζουμε από απόψεως του αστικού ή από απόψεως του ποινικού δικαίου.

Ας δούμε καταρχάς τις σχετικές διατάξεις του *αστικού κώδικα*:

"_Άρθρο 236 - *Συναίνεση*
Αν για να είναι έγκυρη μια δικαιοπραξία χρειάζεται η συγκατάθεση τρίτου (συναίνεση), αυτή
παρέχεται με δήλωση προς το ένα ή το άλλο μέρος, και, εφόσον ο νόμος δεν ορίζει διαφορετικά,
δεν είναι ανάγκη να γίνει με τον τύπο που απαιτείται για τη δικαιοπραξία.

Άρθρο 237 - *Ανάκληση της συναίνεσης*
Ανάκληση της συναίνεσης επιτρέπεται μέχρις ότου επιχειρηθεί η δικαιοπραξία και δηλώνεται
προς εκείνο από τα μέρη προς το οποίο είχε δοθεί η συναίνεση. Η ανάκληση αποκλείεται, αν αυτό
συνάγεται από την ίδια τη συναίνεση ή από την έννομη σχέση στην οποία στηρίζεται η συναίνεση.

Άρθρο 238 - *Έγκριση*
Η συγκατάθεση που παρέχεται μετά την επιχείρηση της δικαιοπραξίας (έγκριση), εφόσον δεν
ορίζεται το αντίθετο, ανατρέχει στο χρόνο της δικαιοπραξίας. Από την αναδρομική ενέργεια δεν
επηρεάζονται τα δικαιώματα που τρίτοι απέκτησαν πριν από την έγκριση_".

Το πρώτο συμπέρασμα που εξάγεται από την ανάγνωση των διατάξεων αυτών είναι ότι, αντιθέτως προς ό,τι (όχι παράλογα) υπέθεσε ο Νίκελ, *υπερώνυμο είναι η συγκατάθεση*, στην οποία και υπάγονται οι ειδικότερες έννοιες της συναίνεσης και της έγκρισης. Για *συναίνεση* μπορεί να γίνει λόγος *μόνο μέχρι τον χρόνο κατά τον οποίο επιχειρείται η κύρια δικαιοπραξία*. Εν συνεχεία, χωρεί μόνον έγκριση (βλ. Φ. Δωρή "Συναίνεση και έγκριση - Εισαγωγικές παρατηρήσεις στα άρθρα 236-239" σε Απ. Γεωργιάδη - Μ. Σταθόπουλο "_Αστικός Κώδικας - Κατ' άρθρο ερμηνεία, τ. Ι, Γενικές Αρχές_", εκδ. Π. Ν. Σάκκουλας, Αθήνα 1997, σελ. 412 επ., ειδικ. σελ. 413).

Στον *ποινικό κώδικα* (του οποίου η κρίσιμη διάταξη παρατέθηκε ήδη), τα πράγματα είναι λιγάκι πιο σύνθετα, μια και το *κριτήριο διάκρισης* των δύο εννοιών είναι εν προκειμένω *πρωτίστως λειτουργικό*. Η *συγκατάθεση* είναι λόγος που *αποκλείει *τη στοιχειοθέτηση της *αντικειμενικής υπόστασης του εγκλήματος *(δηλ. εφόσον υπάρχει αποκλείει την ύπαρξη άδικης πράξης). Χωρεί στην περίπτωση εγκλημάτων "_στων οποίων την έννοια περιλαμβάνεται ως αναγκαίο στοιχείο της πράξης το ότι αυτή τελείται εναντίον της θέλησης ή χωρίς τη θέληση αυτού που την υφίσταται_" (Δ. Σπινέλλης σε "_Συστηματική Ερμηνεία του Ποινικού Κώδικα_", "Άρθρα 20-25". εκδ. Αφών Π. Σάκκουλα, Αθήνα 1993, σελ. 19). Η κατά τον ΠΚ *συναίνεση*, από την άλλη, *αίρει τον άδικο χαρακτήρα εγκλημάτων* που προσβάλλουν έννομα αγαθά τα οποία ενδιαφέρουν κατά κύριο λόγο το άτομο και τα οποία αυτό έχει την εξουσία να διαθέσει όπως θέλει (όπ. π.): π.χ. τιμή, σωματική ακεραιότητα όσον αφορά ελαφρές προσβολές της, ιδιοκτησία και περιουσία, λοιπά εμπράγματα δικαιώματα κ.λπ. Κατά συνέπεια, δεν χωρεί συναίνεση του παθόντος στα εγκλήματα που στρέφονται κατά έννομων αγαθών των οποίων φορέας είναι η πολιτεία ή το κοινωνικό σύνολο (ή ενδιαφέρουν έντονα το κοινωνικό σύνολο, μολονότι φορέας είναι το άτομο: π.χ. ζωή και σωματική ακεραιότητα ως προς τις σοβαρές βλάβες της - βλ. Σπινέλλης, _όπ. π._ , σελ. 21). Η *συναίνεση πρέπει να εξωτερικευθεί κατά κάποιον τρόπο* (ΟΚ, δεν απαιτείται να είναι ρητή αλλά να συνάγεται από τη συμπεριφορά του "θύματος) και να έχει *καταστεί γνωστή στο δράστη*. 

Σε γενικές γραμμές, πάντως, κι αν θέλετε έναν ελαφρώς μπακάλικο μπούσουλα: *γενική έννοια = συγκατάθεση/ ειδικές = συναίνεση (έως και την κρίσιμη πράξη), έγκριση (εκ των υστέρων). *


----------



## Zazula (Oct 4, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι δεν πρέπει να αναζητήσεις την εξήγηση στο λεξικό.


Μα, _ΔΕΝ _την αναζήτησα στο λεξικό — ήρθα να ρωτήσω αυτούς που ξέρουν. :)

Αν προσέξετε το κείμενό μου, θα διαπιστώσετε ότι μιλά για αφαίρεση και κλοπή — επομένως με απασχολεί η διάκριση κατά την ποινική έννοια.

Τέλος, αν μπορείτε, δείτε παρακαλώ και τα δύο τελευταία ερωτήματα στο #3. :wub:


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 4, 2012)

Ζαζ, η απάντηση στα δύο πρόσθετα ερωτήματά σου υπάρχει στο σχόλιό μου (αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί να είναι απλή). ;) :)


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 4, 2012)

ΥΓ: Θα προσπαθήσω να σου πω περισσότερα (και με παραδείγματα) για την... ασαφή φύση των πραγμάτων κάπως αργότερα (αφού πάω σπίτι και παρακολουθήσω σαν μαζοχιστής την προσπάθεια της Πανάθας να αποφύγει την αποτυχία). :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 4, 2012)

Ναι, προφανώς εσύ καλά τα εξηγείς αλλ' ως φαίνεται εγώ αποδεικνύομαι χοντροκέφαλος...  Εκείνο που είχα καταλάβει εξαρχής διαβάζοντας (επειδή το έλεγε ρητώς το βιβλίο, όχι επειδή είμαι κάνας φωστήρας :)) ήταν ότι η συγκατάθεση αποκλείει την αντικειμενική υπόσταση ενώ η συναίνεση συνιστά λόγο άρσης του αδίκου. Αλλά το _τι είναι_ η μία και τι η άλλη (και _σε τι ακριβώς διαφέρουν_), εκεί ήταν που κόλλησα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 4, 2012)

Καλησπέρα! Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το νήμα. Αφού διάβασα τα πολύ κατατοπιστικά που προηγήθηκαν, και αφού βυθίστηκα στα λεξικά μου και στο νέτι, θα αποτολμήσω να πω ότι η δική μου αίσθηση για τη διαφορά μεταξύ της συναίνεσης και της συγκατάθεσης -στο ποινικό δίκαιο μιλάμε πάντα- δεν έγκειται σε κάποιον τύπο ή εξωτερίκευση βούλησης, αλλά ακριβώς στην αντικειμενική υπόσταση, η οποία αποτελεί και την πρώτη βαθμίδα για τον προσδιορισμό ενός εγκλήματος. Εφόσον πληρούται η αντικειμενική υπόσταση -δηλαδή όταν μια συγκεκριμένη ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά ταιριάζει στην περιγραφή ενός εγκλήματος- τότε μιλάμε αρχικά για ύπαρξη αδίκου. Το αν η πράξη θα θεωρηθεί τελικώς άδικη εξαρτάται από την ύπαρξη λόγου άρσεως αδίκου (πχ. κατάσταση ανάγκης, άμυνα, εκπλήρωση καθήκοντος επιβεβλημένου από τον νόμο, κτλ.), εκ των οποίων και η συναίνεση (η οποία μπορεί να είναι και εικαζόμενη). Αντίθετα, από την αρχή δεν υπάρχει αντικειμενική υπόσταση, και άρα έγκλημα, όταν υπάρχει συγκατάθεση. Τα παραδείγματα που βρίσκω στο νέτι είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει βιασμός όταν ο παρτενέρ δώσει την έγκρισή του/της (αν και μιλάμε για συναινετικό σεξ, ε; ), ή ότι αν καλέσεις κάποιον στο σπίτι σου δεν υπάρχει διατάραξη οικιακής ειρήνης. Αυτή λοιπόν είναι η συγκατάθεση. Συναίνεση μπορεί να υπάρχει πριν ή μετά την τέλεση της παράνομης πράξης (με την προϋπόθεση ότι αν έχει δοθεί πριν δεν θα έχει ανακληθεί), μπορεί να μην έχει ειπωθεί ρητώς αλλά να συνάγεται από τις καταστάσεις ή βάσει του τι θα αποφάσιζε ένας σώφρων άνθρωπος (παράδειγμα, το σπίτι του γείτονα έχει πλημμυρίσει και λείπει σε ταξίδι, οπότε παραβιάζεις την πόρτα -άρα διαπράττεις παράνομη πράξη- για να μπεις μέσα και να κλείσεις τον γενικό). Υπόψη ότι μιλάμε για έννομα αγαθά που δεν περιλαμβάνουν την ανθρώπινη ζωή ή αξιοπρέπεια. Αυτά, με κάθε επιφύλαξη, μέχρι να επιστρέψει ο Ρογήρος και να με βάλει στη θέση μου!   
Και αλήθεια, πώς μεταφράζονται αυτά τα δύο; Υπάρχει αντίστοιχη διάκριση σε άλλα δικαιϊκά συστήματα;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 4, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> Και, αλήθεια, πώς μεταφράζονται αυτά τα δύο;


Εγώ αυτή την ερώτηση τη φύλαγα για όταν θα 'χαμε πια καταλήξει στα ελληνικά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 4, 2012)

Ρώτησα μια συνάδελφο νομικό, παραθέτω την απάντησή της χωρίς σχόλια:


> Η απάντηση προκύπτει από το ίδιο το κείμενο.
> 
> Για να υπάρξει κλοπή, ο νόμος προϋποθέτει την αφαίρεση ξένου πράγματος. Η πράξη της αφαίρεσης αποτελεί ένα από τα στοιχεία της λεγόμενης "αντικειμενικής υπόστασης του εγκλήματος", στην οποία αναφέρονται οι αντικειμενικές προϋποθέσεις που πρέπει να συντρέξουν για να υπάρξει αδίκημα. Αν υπάρχει συγκατάθεση του κατόχου του πράγματος, τότε εξ ορισμού δεν υπάρχει αφαίρεση, αφού αυτός το αποχωρίζεται οικειοθελώς, δεν του το αφαιρεί ο δράστης. Και χωρίς αφαίρεση που αποτελεί μια από τις αντικειμενικές προϋποθέσεις, δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει κλοπή.
> 
> Η συναίνεση αντίθετα, αποτελεί έναν από τους λόγους "άρσης του αδίκου" (παρ΄ όλο που δεν αναφέρεται ρητά ως τέτοιος στο νόμο, παρά μόνον στην περίπτωση της σωματικής βλάβης). Εάν συντρέχουν λόγοι άρσης του αδίκου (όπως πχ. η άμυνα, η κατάσταση ανάγκης, η προσταγή κ.α.), μια κατ΄ αρχάς άδικη πράξη, όπως είναι η κλοπή, χάνει αυτήν την ιδιότητά της, αίρεται δηλαδή ο άδικος χαρακτήρας της. Στην πράξη, όπως καταλαβαίνεις, οι διαφορές αυτές είναι δυσδιάκριτες.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 4, 2012)

AoratiMelani, η απάντηση αυτή _επιβεβαιώνει _τον διαφορετικό αντίκτυπο που έχουν η συγκατάθεση κι η συναίνεση, αλλά δεν δίνει _ορισμό_. Δηλαδή, εάν εσύ διάβαζες κάπου: «Αν υπάρχει συναίνεση του κατόχου του πράγματος, τότε εξ ορισμού δεν υπάρχει αφαίρεση, αφού αυτός το αποχωρίζεται οικειοθελώς, δεν του το αφαιρεί ο δράστης· και χωρίς αφαίρεση που αποτελεί μια από τις αντικειμενικές προϋποθέσεις, δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει κλοπή» (εάν δηλαδή τη θέση της «συγκατάθεσης» την είχε πάρει η «συναίνεση»), θα καταλάβαινες κάτι διαφορετικό; Ή, θα αντιλαμβανόσουν πως μια τέτοια δήλωση είναι λανθασμένη επειδή «δεν μπορεί να αναφέρεται σε συναίνεση, αλλά μόνο σε συγκατάθεση»; Δεν γνωρίζω για εσένα, αλλά πιθανότατα ένας νομικός να τη διέκρινε τη διαφορά. Ε, αυτό που του δίνει τη δυνατότητα να τη διακρίνει, αυτό ακριβώς είναι που ψάχνω! :)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 4, 2012)

Αυτό που εννούσα πιο πάνω είναι το εξής, δηλαδή η εικόνα που σχημάτισα εγώ μετά από σχετικές συζητήσεις με νομικούς: οι όροι αυτοί από μόνοι τους δεν είναι διακριτοί. Έχει ωστόσο επικρατήσει η χρήση τους σε συγκεκριμένο συγκείμενο, όπως π.χ. σε μέρος του ενοχικού δικαίου, επειδή ακριβώς η *νομοθεσία *χρησιμοποιεί στο κάθε σημείο τον εκάστοτε όρο. Δηλαδή, δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν εναλλάξ, και όταν τις κοιτάει κανείς απομονωμένες από το συγκείμενο δεν είναι εύκολα διακριτές. Δηλαδή, αν ρωτήσεις κάποιο δικηγόρο τι θα πει «συναίνεση», το πιθανότερο είναι να σου πει «συναίνεση για ποιο πράγμα;» και μετά να σου εξηγήσει σε σχέση με αυτό που ψάχνεις.

Δεν ξέρω αν τα εξηγώ πολύ καλά, ούτε αν η εικόνα που σχημάτισα είναι σωστή, οπότε θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε τον Ρογήρο.


----------



## Themis (Oct 4, 2012)

Μπράβο, παίδες, είσαστε σε φόρμα ( Νίκελ, το έβαλα το κρίσιμο κόμμα, είδες; ). Εγώ ο άσχετος εκείνο που κρατάω είναι:


Palavra said:


> οι όροι αυτοί από μόνοι τους δεν είναι διακριτοί


Μη ζητάμε από τις λέξεις αυτό που δεν μπορούν να μας δώσουν. Ουσιαστικά μιλάμε για συγκατάθεση και _υστερόχρονη _συγκατάθεση στο ποινικό δίκαιο (ή συγκατάθεση και _υστερόχρονη _άρση της συγκατάθεσης στο αστικό). Εκείνο που έχει σημασία είναι το χρονικό σημείο, το οποίο καθορίζει και τις εντελώς διαφορετικές νομικές συνέπειες. Για τα περαιτέρω ανοίγουμε τους Κώδικες ή ανατρέχουμε στη Λεξιλογία.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 5, 2012)

Ζητώ συγγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη εμφάνιση, αλλά ο μικρός είχε κάνει κατάληψη του υπολογιστή και παρακολουθούσε Μίκυ Μάους ("Ο Γκούφυ μωρό"), ενώ πιο νωρίς ο Ρογήρος παρακολουθούσε τον Τοτσέ να σκοράρει (εκεί φτάσαμε, να πανηγυρίζουμε μια εντός έδρας ισοπαλία με την Τόττεναμ...).

Πολύ σωστά όσα αναφέρθηκαν από την Παλάβρα, την Όλι και την Αόρατη Μελάνη :upz:, όπως ήταν ιδιαιτέρως εύστοχες και οι σκέψεις που μοιράστηκε μαζί μας ο Θέμης :up:. Αναρωτιέμαι τι περισσότερο θα μπορούσα να προσφέρω στο νήμα.

Δεν μπορώ φυσικά ν' αντισταθώ στον πειρασμό και να μην εξάρω τη θαυμαστή απλότητα του αστικού δικαίου! Η συγκατάθεση ως υπερώνυμο και η συναίνεση με την έγκριση ως ειδικές έννοιες, διακρινόμενες με βάση το χρόνο. Ξέρω όμως ότι δεν σας καίγεται καρφί για το τι τρέχει στον χώρο του αστικού και αδιαφορείτε παντάπασι για τη μαθηματική ακρίβειά του. ;) :)

Πρέπει επίσης να επισημάνω ότι ποινικάνθρωπος δεν είμαι. :s Κι ο άνθρωπος που πονάει στο γόνατο δεν έχει λόγο να απευθυνθεί σε οφθαλμίατρο. Οπότε, μπορώ μονάχα να καταθέσω τη γνώμη αυτού που έχει τις γενικές γνώσεις, ενώ πρόκειται για κάτι που απαιτεί τη συμβουλή ειδικευμένου γιατρού.

Ωστόσο, είναι αλήθεια ότι οι δύο λέξεις δεν διαφοροποιούνται εγγενώς, αλλά με βάση τη σημασία που αποφασίσθηκε να τους δοθεί στο ένα ή στο άλλο συγκείμενο (εδώ υποκλίνομαι στη σκέψη του Θέμη:upz:). Στον χώρο του ποινικού που μας ενδιαφέρει εν προκειμένω, οι έννοιες διαφοροποιούνται σύμφωνα με ένα κριτήριο που, όπως προανέφερα, μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί λειτουργικό. 
Η συγκατάθεση χρησιμοποιείται ως λόγος που αποκλείει το ενδεχόμενο να πληρούται η αντικειμενική υπόσταση ενός εγκλήματος (όπως ορθότατα επισήμαναν η Αόρατη Μελάνη κι η Όλι:upz:). Τι είναι η αντικειμενική υπόσταση; Μα μια σειρά από στοιχεία που μπορούν να διαπιστωθούν με αντικειμενικό τρόπο και τα οποία αποτελούν τις προϋποθέσεις που πρέπει να πληρούνται για να υπάρχει έγκλημα. Το παράδειγμα του βιασμού που προμνημονεύθηκε είναι απολύτως χαρακτηριστικό: για να υπάρχει βιασμός (να πληρούται η αντικειμενική υπόστασή του) θα πρέπει η πράξη να τελέσθηκε εναντίον της θέλησης του προσώπου που τον υφίσταται. Εάν υπάρχει *συγκατάθεση* τότε δεν υπάρχει βιασμός. Άρα, πρακτικά και πάντα στον χώρο του ποινικού δικαίου, θα μιλήσουμε για *συγκατάθεση σε σχέση με εγκλήματα "στων οποίων την έννοια περιλαμβάνεται ως αναγκαίο στοιχείο της πράξης το ότι αυτή τελείται εναντίον της θέλησης ή χωρίς τη θέληση αυτού που την υφίσταται"* (συγγνώμη για την εκ νέου παράθεση του ιδίου αποσπάσματος). Όπως ορθότατα σημείωσε και η μοδερατόρισσα, είναι κάτι που θα το αποφασίσουμε *κατά περίπτωση*: θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε τον όρο αναλόγως του εγκλήματος και εφόσον δούμε ότι στην αντικειμενική υπόστασή του περιλαμβάνεται ως προϋπόθεση το ότι η πράξη πρέπει να έχει τελεσθεί παρά τη θέληση του θύματος. 
Τη *συναίνεση *τώρα θα την χρησιμοποιήσουμε όταν η σύμφωνη γνώμη του υφιστάμενου την πράξη αποτελεί *λόγο που αναιρεί τον άδικο χαρακτήρα πράξης που δίχως τη συναίνεση θα ήταν (ή θα εξακολουθούσε να είναι) έγκλημα* (βλ., π.χ. το παραδειγμα που έδωσε η Όλι).

Φυσικά, τα πράγματα είναι εξαιρετικά δυσδιάκριτα. Στην περίπτωση ιατρικών πράξεων θα κάνουμε λόγο για συναίνεση ή για συγκατάθεση του ασθενούς; Στην αντικειμενική υπόσταση της σωματικής βλάβης (όπως είναι τυπικά μια χειρουργική επέμβαση) δεν περιλαμβάνεται η τέλεση της πράξης παρά τη θέληση αυτού που την υφίσταται. Άρα, πρέπει - με όρους ποινικού δικαίου - να πούμε για συναίνεση του ασθενούς, γιατί μ' αυτήν αίρεται ο άδικος χαρακτήρας της σωματικής βλάβης. Αν, όμως, γκουγκλίσουμε θα διαπιστώσουμε ότι η σύναψη "συγκατάθεση του ασθενούς" είναι συχνότατη. Αποτελεί σφάλμα; Μάλλον, όχι. Αφενός γιατί κάποιοι υποστηρίζουν ότι στην περίπτωση επιστημονικώς ενδεδειγμενης ιατρικής πράξης δεν μπορεί να στοιχειοθετείται η αντικειμενική υπόσταση της σωματικής βλάβης (οπότε αποχαιρετούμε γλυκά τη συναίνεση), αφετέρου γιατί το ζήτημα αφορά εξίσου και το αστικό δίκαιο όπου οι δύο έννοιες δεν λειτουργούν αντιστικτικά, όπως στο ποινικό, αλλά η συγκατάθεση περιλαμβάνει και τη συναίνεση...

ΟΚ, ξέρω, οι παιδαγωγικές μου ικανότητες είναι πολύ κατώτερες από αυτές του Τοτσέ στο σκοράρισμα (παίζω σε επίπεδο Φορναρόλι) :laugh:! Πάλι στο μηδέν σας έφερα...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως να σας ευχαριστήσω για όλα τα χρησιμότατα που με βοηθήσατε να μάθω. :)
Πάμε τώρα και για τα αγγλικά αντίστοιχα; :inno:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 5, 2012)

Κι εγώ ευχαριστώ, όντως έμαθα πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα!


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 5, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Εγώ πάντως να σας ευχαριστήσω για όλα τα χρησιμότατα που με βοηθήσατε να μάθω. :)
> Πάμε τώρα και για τα αγγλικά αντίστοιχα; :inno:



Να απαντήσω μπακάλικα; Τα διάφορα αγγλοσαξονικά δίκαια δεν γνωρίζουν τη συγκεκριμένη διάκριση (εάν δεν έχω υποπέσει σε πλάνη, και η έννοια της αντικειμενικής υπόστασης του εγκλήματος μας ήρθε από γερμανία μεριά) - η σύμφωνη γνώμη του υφιστάμενου την πράξη εμφανίζεται πάντα ως λόγος που αίρει τον άδικο χαρακτήρα της. Οπότε με το consent καθάρισες! 

Ωραία, θα μου πεις, αλλά εσύ πρέπει να διακρίνεις γιατί π.χ. θέλεις να παρουσιάσεις την κατά το ελληνικό δίκαιο διάκριση. Έ, εδώ πάσα έμπνευση ευπρόσδεκτη.


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2012)

Prior consent?
Ex post facto consent?

(Τα παραπαραπάνω είναι έναν όροφο πάνω από το κεφάλι μου σήμερα.)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 5, 2012)

Εμένα θα με ενδιέφερε, αν έχει όρεξη ο Ρογήρος, να μας πει και για τη συναίνεση στο αστικό δίκαιο :) προτού προχωρήσουμε στα αγγλικά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 5, 2012)

Zazula said:


> AoratiMelani, η απάντηση αυτή _επιβεβαιώνει _τον διαφορετικό αντίκτυπο που έχουν η συγκατάθεση κι η συναίνεση, αλλά δεν δίνει _ορισμό_.


Ναι, το ξέρω. Στην πραγματικότητα δεν βοηθάει καθόλου να αντιληφθούμε τη διαφορά. Αυτό μου έστειλε, αυτό ποστάρισα, ως ελάχιστη συνεισφορά στη συζήτηση.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ναι, το ξέρω. Στην πραγματικότητα δεν βοηθάει καθόλου να αντιληφθούμε τη διαφορά. Αυτό μου έστειλε, αυτό ποστάρισα, ως ελάχιστη συνεισφορά στη συζήτηση.


Μα κι εγώ δεν το είπα για να υποτιμήσω τη συνεισφορά, αλλά επειδή δεν καταλάβαινα πώς θα έκανα κατόπιν τη διάκριση. Άλλωστε σου είμαι καθυπόχρεος που μπήκες στον κόπο! :)


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 5, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Εμένα θα με ενδιέφερε, αν έχει όρεξη ο Ρογήρος, να μας πει και για τη συναίνεση στο αστικό δίκαιο :) προτού προχωρήσουμε στα αγγλικά.



Μα, δεν τα είπαμε αυτά; Όλα καλώς καμωμένα και ευδιάκριτα στο αστικό. ;) Η συγκατάθεση είναι η ευρύτερη έννοια που περιλαμβάνει τις δύο ειδικές: συναίνεση μέχρι και την κρίσιμη πράξη, έγκριση για τα εκ των υστέρων. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο θα μπορούσα να προσθέσω στο απλό αυτό σχήμα (παραδείγματα, ίσως);


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> ...παραδείγματα, ίσως;


Δεν ξέρω για το αστικό, αλλά πέρασε απ' το μυαλό μου ένα απλό παραδειγματάκι απ' το ποινικό: :inno:

Ο Α φεύγοντας από το διαμέρισμά του παίρνει μαζί του το iPhone τού συγκατοίκου του, Β. Απ' τον δρόμο τηλεφωνεί σπίτι όταν υπολογίζει πως ο Β θα έχει επιστρέψει και του το λέει· τότε ο Β λέει στον Α πως ό,τι έγινε έγινε, του το φέρνει όταν γυρίσει. Ο Α πηγαίνει στη Σχολή του, όπου εκείνη τη μέρα γράφει μάθημα εξαμήνου. Η επιτηρήτρια καθηγήτρια Γ βλέπει το iPhone στα χέρια τού Α και του το παίρνει· ο Α δεν προβάλλει αντιρρήσεις. Η καθηγήτρια Γ βάζει το iPhone σε συρτάρι τού γραφείου της και επιστρέφει στην αίθουσα όπου θα διενεργηθεί η εξέταση.
Εντωμεταξύ την ώρα που διαρκεί η εξέταση μπαίνει στο γραφείο τής Γ ο φίλος της, Δ, με τον οποίον η Γ είχε συνεννοηθεί να περάσει αυτός και να πάρει από το γραφείο της ένα δικό της κινητό, επίσης iPhone, προκειμένου να πάει σε κατάστημα που αγοράζει μεταχειρισμένα κινητά και να το πωλήσει για λογαριασμό της. Ο Δ ανοίγει το συρτάρι τής Γ και, θεωρώντας ότι το iPhone τού Β το οποίο βλέπει είναι στην πραγματικότητα το iPhone τής Γ που του έχει αναθέσει να το πωλήσει, παίρνει το iPhone τού Β. Ο Δ βρίσκει αγοραστή τον Ε για το iPhone έναντι 600€, τιμή την οποία τη θεωρεί υψηλή· οπότε σκέφτεται να πει στην Γ ότι η τιμή που επέτυχε ήταν 350€ και με τα υπόλοιπα να πάρει μια γραμμή κόκας από τον Ζ.
Όταν επιστρέφει στο γραφείο τής Γ, η Γ έχει αντιληφθεί ότι πουλήθηκε λάθος iPhone και πηγαίνει στον Α, ο οποίος περιμένει να του επιστραφεί το iPhone τού Β, και του υπόσχεται ότι θα φροντίσει να περάσει ο Α το μάθημα με 9 εάν ξεχαστεί το θέμα με το iPhone· ο Α δέχεται, οπότε και τηλεφωνεί στον Β και λέει ότι του έκλεψαν το iPhone.
Ο Β βάζει αγγελία υποσχόμενος εύρετρα 250€ σε όποιον του φέρει το iPhone του· του τηλεφωνεί ο Δ και του λέει πως το έχει βρει εκείνος, πιάνει τον Α και τον πείθει πως δεν έχει άλλη επιλογή από το να κάνει ό,τι του πει, και τον στέλνει να κλέψει το iPhone από τον Ε. Ο Α φέρνει το κλεμμένο iPhone στον Δ, ο Δ το πηγαίνει στον Α, και ο Α του δίνει τα εύρετρα.
Η Γ τώρα έχει επίσης αντιληφθεί πως το τίμημα των 350€ που της λέει ο Δ δεν μπορεί να ανταποκρίνεται στην αλήθεια, και πιέζοντάς τον μαθαίνει τελικά το τι έκανε τα υπόλοιπα χρήματα. Η Γ απαιτεί από τον Δ να βρει τρόπο να της φέρει πίσω το ποσό· οπότε ο Δ σκέφτεται αντί να επιστρέψει την κόκα στον Ζ να την πωλήσει για να του μείνει και κάποιο κέρδος — την ώρα όμως που επιχειρεί την πώληση, συλλαμβάνεται.
Περιγράψτε και αιτιολογήστε τι άδικες πράξεις έχουν τελεστεί.


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Περιγράψτε και αιτιολογήστε τι άδικες πράξεις έχουν τελεστεί.



Δεν παρακολουθώ καλύτερα τρία CIS ταυτόχρονα;


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν παρακολουθώ καλύτερα τρία CIS ταυτόχρονα;



Έρχομαι και γω να τα παρακολουθήσουμε παρέα,γιατί άμα είναι να πιαστώ με το πρακτικό του Ζαζ θα τελειώσω μετά το Μουντιάλ της Βραζιλίας.:lol:


----------



## Themis (Oct 6, 2012)

Για να επανέλθουμε στο ερώτημα του Ζάζουλα (όχι περί αριθμού και χαρακτηρισμού αξιόποινων πράξεων :scared: αλλά) περί απόδοσης στα αγγλικά, εξυπακούεται ότι συμφωνώ με την πρόταση του Νίκελ στο #20 και διευκρινίζω τη σκέψη μου. Μέχρι να βρούμε τέτοια περίπτωση στο αγγλοσαξονικό δίκαιο, και επειδή κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θέλουμε να αποδώσουμε διακρίσεις του ελληνικού δικαίου, εγκαταλείπουμε τον μάταιο αγώνα να ξεχωρίσουμε τις λέξεις που αρνούνται πεισματικά να ξεχωρίσουν από μόνες τους και κρατάμε το στοιχείο της χρονικής στιγμής κατά την οποία υπήρχε το consent: υπήρχε ήδη κατά την τέλεση της αξιόποινης πράξης (ή τη διενέργεια της δικαιοπραξίας κτλ.) ή το χρυσό μας έσκασε μύτη μόνο μετά; Να το πω και αλλιώς: αν προσπαθήσουμε να εφεύρουμε νομικές διαφορές μεταξύ consent και, για παράδειγμα, approval ή acquiescence, κανείς Αγγλοσάξονας δεν θα καταλάβει τίποτα. Κι εμείς είμαστε μεταφραστές, επιδιώκουμε ισοδυναμίες κτλ. κτλ.

Μπορεί να γίνομαι απερίγραπτα γελοίος και να μη με ξανακαλέσετε ποτέ σε λεξιλογική σύναξη για να μη σας δουν οι παπαράτσι μαζί μου και εκτεθείτε στα ενάρετα μάτια της κοινής γνώμης, αλλά τι είναι το CIS;


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2012)

Themis said:


> αλλά τι είναι το CIS;


Είσαι δικαιολογημένος, διότι CSI ήθελα να γράψω. Δεν το βλέπω, αλλά είναι, λένε, ξακουστό.


----------



## SBE (Oct 6, 2012)

Υπάρχει και το NCIS, μπορεί ο Νίκελ να εννοούσε αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2012)

Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι ο nickel, που δεν βλέπει κανένα απ' αυτά, μπέρδεψε τα αρχικά του. Εδώ έχουν μπουρδουκλωθεί οι αρχές του. (Illeism rules!)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 10, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Άμα είναι να πιαστώ με το πρακτικό του Ζαζ θα τελειώσω μετά το Μουντιάλ της Βραζιλίας.:lol:


Μα, είπαμε πως το έκανα σκοπίμως απλό, ώστε να μπορεί να πέσει τον Φεβρουάριο στις Εφαρμογές Ποινικού· αν επεδίωκα να το δυσκολέψω κάπως, θα έβαζα και δύο ανηλίκους (έναν συγκατατιθέμενο και έναν δράστη), μία πλαστογραφία μετά χρήσεως (για να δοκιμαστούν οι γνώσεις περί συρροής), κάποια πλάνη περί το άδικο (σύνηθες ποινικογενές άρτυμα) και σωματικές βλάβες (επειδή είμαι εφετζής). :twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2012)

Τον έναν ανήλικο, ορφανό, φυσικά!


----------



## Palavra (Oct 10, 2012)

Εγώ θα έβαζα και έναν ενήλικο υπό δικαστική συμπαράσταση, να γίνει χαβαλές :twit:


----------



## Zazula (Oct 10, 2012)

Παίδες, νομίζω και πάλι πως το αφήνουμε σχετικά εύκολο· και γι' αυτό σκέφτομαι να χώσω και καναδυό περιπτώσεις όπου έχουμε διαφορά μεταξύ θεωρίας και νομολογίας. Πιχί η ύπαρξη ενός παραυτουργού θα με βοήθαγε να παίξω και με τις εγκλήσεις, αλλά και με το να μην ασκήσει κατόπιν έφεση και να γίνει μύλος αν αθωωθεί ο άλλος, ο εφεσιβάλλων παραυτουργός.


----------



## Themis (Oct 10, 2012)

Συγκρατήστε τον! :scared:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι μόλις αποκτήσαμε και ένα κάζους μπέλι...


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Νομίζω ότι μόλις αποκτήσαμε και ένα κάζους μπέλι...


Τι σου φταίει η μπέλι-ντάνσερ της αβατάρας; :)


----------

